
Show HN: pac.chat – A realtime, anonymous chat made using node and Google maps - b44rd
https://pac.map
======
jacquesm
stop re-submitting the same thing over and over again and deleting it if it
does not gain traction.

~~~
b44rd
Really sorry about deleting! Discovered a bug that was critical, and needed to
fix that before getting too much peopole in.

Note: Also, for some reason, I managed to post the wrong url. Can somebody
please fix this, and delete this note? The url should of course be
[https://pac.chat](https://pac.chat)

